# Ring gear spacer



## Captain Beaumont (Mar 22, 2020)

Hi, I'm installing a Richmond posi into a 69 gto 8.2, 3:55 gears.
Do I need a spacer for the ring gear ? Or do I shim it over ?


----------



## LATECH (Jul 18, 2018)

were the 3.55 gears in the car to start with?

Chances are you wont need to shim it. seems the break is at 3.23 gears.

I tried to go on the cheap and re used the 3.23 in my GTO. seems the carrier is a 2 series for that and it would have required a shim.I ended up getting a 3.55 set from richmond. I did not need a shim as the replacement carrier ( Yukon duragrip ) was a 3 series

2 series cariers are for 2.54, 2.73 etc. Funny thing is 3.08 and 3.23 also fall into the 2 series offset .

3 series starts at 3.42 . 3.55 is a 3 series gear and your carrier is ????

Did you buy a carrier for a 3 series set?


----------

